# Comment restaurer un mac sans rien y connaitre en macintosh



## 10kedur (22 Novembre 2003)

Salut a tous, je poste mon premier msg ici, la question que je pose est bizzarre je sais, en fait j'ai l'intention de recupérer un mac classic afin de le faire un peu revivre (j'adore les vieux ordis) mais je ne connait strictement rien du monde du mac (j'ai toujours tourné sous Windows et je me retrouve perdu devant la compression de fichiers en particulier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





S'il vous plait vous qui connaissez mieux que moi cet univers pouvez vous m'aider a comprendre cette question et me donner des conseils SVP ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci a vous,


----------



## Macthieu (22 Novembre 2003)

Je ne sais pas si ca peux t'aider
carte sonnet 
micromac 

Il vende des cartes accélératrice pour vieux mac.

tout dépend ce que tu veux en faire.


----------



## kertruc (23 Novembre 2003)

Tu trouveras des conseils pour installer un sytème sur ton SE :
http://macetcolle.free.fr/insta.html


----------



## mad'doc (23 Novembre 2003)

Tu peux aussi demander de l'aide à Bernard Langellier


----------



## 10kedur (23 Novembre 2003)

Ca y'est j'ai récupéré la bête, il s'agit d'un Macintosh LC III, merci pour vos précieux renseignements, mais la question qui me tient le plus a coeur est comment dézipper des fichiers sur mon mac (fichiers .sea, .sit, .hqx etc...) car je ne comprends rien du tout a cela(j'utilise depuis des années que le format .zip) quel logiciel de décompression utiliser pour mon vieux mac ?




Il y a deja un systeme d'exploitation dessus et j'ai aussi installé des jeux et applications (je l'ai eu par un copain qui a environ 5 vieux mac chez lui donc on a récupéré des logiciels sur ceux là grace a des disquettes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila, merci de votre aide


----------



## 10kedur (23 Novembre 2003)

Au fait MacThieu tu-as déjà utilisé ces droles de cartes "booster" est-ce que ca en vaut la peine ?


----------



## Macthieu (23 Novembre 2003)

Pour la compréssion de fichier sur mac il faut utiliser stuffit deluxe.
Je crois qu'une version allégé est fourni avec le système.

Pour les cartes accélératrices, je me suis acheter une carte g4 1 ghz pour mon g4 400 et ca vaut vraiment la peine dans mon cas.

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire de ton lc III


----------



## 10kedur (23 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas trouvé stuffit deluxe dedans le mac ( je crois qu'il est trop vieux) quand je vais dans "A propos de votre macintosh" ça me met "logiciel systeme F1-7.1" est- ce que c'est la version de mon system d'exploitation ?


----------



## Oizo (23 Novembre 2003)

10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas trouvé stuffit deluxe dedans le mac ( je crois qu'il est trop vieux) quand je vais dans "A propos de votre macintosh" ça me met "logiciel systeme F1-7.1" est- ce que c'est la version de mon system d'exploitation ?



Oui c'est la version du système d'exploitation, tu peux installer jusqu'au 7.6.1 sur un LC III.


----------



## Macthieu (23 Novembre 2003)

tu peux aller le chercher  ici 

Il y a un lien pour mac os 7


----------



## Langellier (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour

C'est ton copain qui pourra le plus t'aider. demande lui s'il a un PowerPC (il accepte les disquettes PC) et stuffIt pour LCIII (je ne sais plus le numéro des versions compatibles avec le LCIII). 
On trouve sur les vieux CD-rom SVMMac et autres, des annnées 95, StuffIt Expander. Une fois StuffIt installé.... télécharger les logiciels en .bin sur le PC, copier sur disquette PC. Insérer dans un mac PPC. copier sur disquette mac seule lisible par un LCIII, qui décompressera...
Sauf besoin de fonctionnalités supplémentaires je garderais la version système 7.1 qui est rapide.

BL


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (25 Novembre 2003)

Sinon, stuffit expander existe aussi pour Windows, tu peux donc décompresser les fichiers sur ton PC.


----------



## mad'doc (25 Novembre 2003)

Vash | Love &amp a dit:


> Sinon, stuffit expander existe aussi pour Windows, tu peux donc décompresser les fichiers sur ton PC.


A part que Windaube ne reconnait pas les fichiers Mac...


----------



## Langellier (25 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour

Je confirme que les fichiers systeme pour mac ne doivent pas passer par un PC. Il est impératif, si on doit downloader sur un PC, de transférer tel quel le fichier compressé sur le mac. C'est le mac qui doit faire la décompression.

Le mieux est bien sur de downloader sur un mac. A noter qu'avec un cable imprimante on peut mettre en réseau deux macs (ex : PPC - LC).

Quand on a récupéré un vieux mac et que l'on n'a pas de disquettes d'installation, je propose de copier sur une disquette le 2 fichiers system et finder (et éventuellement enabler ) s'ils ne sont pas trop volumineux. Cela suffit pour faire une disquette de démarrage.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic6.htm


----------



## 10kedur (25 Novembre 2003)

Merci à tous pour votre aide !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que je vais demander a mon copain de me filer un power mac un peu plus récent !
C vraiment sympa de m'avoir aidé !
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## 10kedur (25 Novembre 2003)

Au fait c'est quoi la différence entre Power PC et Power mac ? Est-ce que c'est pareil ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé, je dois vous paraitre complètement nul avec mes questions de débutant, je ne connait (hélas) que Windows  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et un poil Linux...

Au fait est-ce que il vaut mieux avoir Linux pour faire de échanges PC-Mac ? Je risque de bientot changer d'OS !


----------



## Zitoune (25 Novembre 2003)

Un PowerMac est un Mac qui contient une puce PowerPC


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Novembre 2003)

10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Ca y'est j'ai récupéré la bête, il s'agit d'un Macintosh LC III, merci pour vos précieux renseignements, mais la question qui me tient le plus a coeur est comment dézipper des fichiers sur mon mac (fichiers .sea, .sit, .hqx etc...) car je ne comprends rien du tout a cela(j'utilise depuis des années que le format .zip) quel logiciel de décompression utiliser pour mon vieux mac ?



Un bon soft pour le zip : ZipIt !!!

Sinon j'ai un LCII et un LCIII, je peux te renseigner si tu as d'autres questions


----------



## 10kedur (26 Novembre 2003)

Est-ce que zip-it passera sur le systeme 7.1


----------



## Bernard53 (27 Novembre 2003)

Oui si vous téléchargez la version 1.4 par là.

Salutations.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> Oui si vous téléchargez la version 1.4 par là.
> 
> Salutations.



Sinon je dois avoir vieille version qui fonctionnait sur mon LC II ...


----------



## 10kedur (28 Novembre 2003)

Remerci pour vos conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, j'ai encore des nouvelles questions (je suis un vrai boulet pas vrai ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Je voudrait savoir si il vaut mieux pas que je prenne un power mac 6100/66 a la place (ou en plus de mon LC) chez mon ami qui m'a refourgué ce mac il y en avait aussi, j'ai choisi le moins encombrant (j'ai peu de place chez moi donc je me suis rabattu sur celui ci) mais je vais surement trouver un moyen de prendre les deux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que avec ce power mac je ferai des échanges plus facilement avec mon PC ? Il parait qu'il peuvent lire les disquettes PC ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait il parait que l'on peut relier deux mac en reseau avec un cable imprimante, est-ce que cette manipulation est compliquée ? (y'a-t-il besoin de logiciels spéciaux)

Est-ce que ça vaudrait le coup une vieille imprimante, je peux aussi avoir une imprimante laser (par le biais de mon ami bien sur, qu'est-ce que je ferais sans lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !) trouverais-je encore des cartouches de toner compatibles ?

Bon c'est tout pour aujourd'hui je vous ai déjà assez embêtés !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à vous,


----------



## Langellier (29 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour

oui avec un power PC tu pourras lire les disquettes PC. Mais attention cela ne veut pas dire que tout fichier sera lisible. Il faut des fichiers multiplateforme comme  les images jpg, gif, tif etc... les fichirers type page internet (=html), les fichiers sons (wav, etc...), les fichiers quictime etcc... . Il existe des logiciels pour convertir les fichiers non universels. 

Sur une disquette PC on peut par ex mettre un fichier binaire (.bin). introduire la disquette dans le mac pour la décompression.

Pour faire communiquer 2 macs avec un cordon imprimante il faut avoir le logiciel AppleShare qui je pense se trouve facilement... sur les disquettes d'origine livrées avec le mac je crois.Mais peut-être aussi en téléchargement sur Internet. Ou mieux auprès d'un copain... Il faut faire une véritable installation et non pas une simple copie de dossier.


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Remerci pour vos conseils
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis voir, si tu as trop de matos n'hésite pas à le donner. Je cherche depuis un moment de quoi équiper une école sans le sous et pas du tout aidée par Villeurbanne. Merci pour ton support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon oui on trouve toujours du toner. Pour le réseau AppleTalk (prises séries imprimantes ou modem) c'est assez facile et on trouve encore le matériel.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

Pour completer sur les disquette PC, l'OS contient un utilitaire qui permet d'associer les extensions PC (.truc) à une application Mac. Sur MacOS Classic, ce n'est pas le nom qui determine le type de fichiers mais deux marqueurs en ressources, type et créateur. Ces marqueurs peuvent être changé avec ResEdit et il existe des outils plus sophistiqués pour des modification en groupe de type de fichiers.


----------



## 10kedur (29 Novembre 2003)

OK j'y songerai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais d'abord finir de prendre le matos dont j'ai besoin pour commencer ma collection de vieilles machines !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Figure toi que mon ami s'est retrouvé avec plusieurs macs sous les bras en faisant du bénévolat pour ... les écoles justement ! Il reprenait des vieux macs ou des vieux PC, il les "boostait" un peu puis il devait les refournir aux écoles, mais le gouvernement a fait un projet de loi la même année pour fournir les écoles en PC neufs donc il s'est retrouvé avec des macs sur les bras, il sera enchanté de pouvoir s'en débarrasser, je pense...
Je lui en parlerai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il lui en reste moins maintenant, je crois qu'il lui reste juste 2 unités centrales (il en a 3 dont il se sert) et quelques écrans... Est-ce que dans l'école que tu veux aider il ont besoin de beaucoup d'ordi ? Pasque sinon j'ai une autre piste...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je t'en parlerai que si je suis sur de mon coup...

Au fait je vais surement changer mon LC contre un power mac... Je pense que c'est plus sage.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Je lui en parlerai !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis intéressé. Et tout ce qui ne sert pas interessera aussi OrdiEcole, une association spécialisée.



			
				10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Au fait je vais surement changer mon LC contre un power mac... Je pense que c'est plus sage.



En effet ...


----------



## Langellier (29 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour suite réseau avec câble imprimante :

J'explique ici comment configurer les 2 macs pour qu'ils communiquent :
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/partage2.htm


----------



## Langellier (29 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour

suite réseau avec câble imprimante.

J'explique ici comment configurer les 2 macs :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/partage2.htm


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> suite réseau avec câble imprimante.
> 
> ...



Bégaiement ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sympa ton site. Marrant de revoir l'écran d'un OS 6 ... Je n'ai plus l'habitude. Mon LC II est en 8.1 !


----------



## 10kedur (2 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour les infos pour le "réseau imprimante" c'est une vraie mine d'or ton site on y trouve tout ce qu'il faut pour les vieux macs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand a "ma deuxieme piste" c'est pas possible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé Mélaure...

J'attend de rerentrer en contact avec mon ami, mais je ne sais pas du tout quand je le reverrai... Je vous tient au courant de ce qui se passe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Décembre 2003)

10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Quand a "ma deuxieme piste" c'est pas possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas grave. Le tout est d'essayer


----------



## 10kedur (5 Décembre 2003)

Oué t'a raison !


----------



## ficelle (5 Décembre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Bégaiement ?
> 
> ...



y'a pas une grande "difference visible" avec OS9, a part peut etre la case de partage tcpi/ip, et les couleurs ...

du moins pour la partie partage/selecteur


----------



## 10kedur (10 Décembre 2003)

Salut C encore moi qui galère avec mon LC !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il parait que les LC étaient livrés avec un micro, mais je ne l'ai pas est-ce-qu'un microphone PC ordinaire fera l'affaire ?

Au fait quand je règle les options "vitesse de la souris" et "sons" elle reviennent par défaut après avoir arrêté puis éteint l'ordi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment faire pour qu'elles restent en place ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a vous !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (10 Décembre 2003)

Tu n'as pas le même problème avec la date ? Dans ce cas ce serait la pile de la carte mère.

Et oui les LC étaient livré avec un micro tout rond (j'ai encore le mien). Il faudrait trouver l'impédance d'entrée du LC pour savoir quel micro prendre, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit la même que sur PC ... Le micro du LC est incompatible avec les macs qui utilisent les micros Plaintalk.


----------



## 10kedur (15 Décembre 2003)

Oué la date aussi ça foire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mé Gé vu la pile de la carte mère c'est po du tou la même que sur PC ! OU est-ce que je peut trouver ces espèces de piles baton ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait ça m'a étonné que du vieux matos comme ça soit en SCSI et pas en IDE ! Est-ce que le SCSI est beaucoup plus rapide meme sur du vieux matos ?


----------



## mad'doc (15 Décembre 2003)

10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Mé Gé vu la pile de la carte mère c'est po du tou la même que sur PC ! OU est-ce que je peut trouver ces espèces de piles baton ?


Je ne connais pas la pile du Classic mais du côté des photographes, il y a toute sorte de piles que tu retrouves dans des ordinateurs (j'ai trouvé une pile pour mon LC chez un photographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## snuffy (15 Décembre 2003)

ba moi des vieux macs ca m'intéresse beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est sur quel département ton copain 10kedur ?


----------



## mad'doc (15 Décembre 2003)

snuffy a dit:
			
		

> ba moi des vieux macs ca m'intéresse beaucoup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'est-ce qui t'intéresse comme vieux Mac(s) ?


----------



## Langellier (15 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour

Le scsi existe sur mac depuis le macPlus, cad depuis 1986.

Voici le mac plus :






BL


----------



## snuffy (19 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui t'intéresse comme vieux Mac(s) ?



TOUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nan mais si il a un ou deux powermacs qui ne lui servent plus... (et aussi si il a un 4400, meme en panne, j'en ai un en panne mais je ne sais pas qu'elle piece est morte...)

voir meme un 256 ou 512k


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (19 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui t'intéresse comme vieux Mac(s) ?



J'ai déjà pas mals de quadra, mais si je pouvais trouver des PowerMac complet ce serais bien. L'école à très bien acceuilli les premiers 7200 que nous avons livré mercredi. Je cherche aussi des DD SCSI de 500 Mo et bien sur des moniteurs. Et des imprimantes séries.


----------



## 10kedur (23 Décembre 2003)

Désolé ca fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu !

Je risque de bientot prendre contact avec mon ami vous serez bientot fixés !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore merci pour vos reponses !

Mais voila qu'une autre question me brule la langue : 
Y'a-t-il un moyen de faire des disquettes de demarrage avec un mac ? (j'en ai pas) Il parait qu'on peu copier le finder la corbeille et les autres trucs mais est-ce que si je désire formater le dd puis tout remetre en marche après ca peut marcher ? (C'est a dire y'a-t-il un moyen de faire tourner mon dd en disque de demarrage après cette manip ?)
Enfin est-ce que ca me permettrait de réinstaller mon systeme ?

Aussi y'a-t-il un moyen de se procurer pour pas cher un mac suffisament récent pour pouvoir surfer sur internet sans pb ? Et pour quel prix ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci,


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Décembre 2003)

10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Mais voila qu'une autre question me brule la langue :
> Y'a-t-il un moyen de faire des disquettes de demarrage avec un mac ? (j'en ai pas) Il parait qu'on peu copier le finder la corbeille et les autres trucs mais est-ce que si je désire formater le dd puis tout remetre en marche après ca peut marcher ? (C'est a dire y'a-t-il un moyen de faire tourner mon dd en disque de demarrage après cette manip ?)
> Enfin est-ce que ca me permettrait de réinstaller mon systeme ?



Il suffit en fait de copier le dossier système que tu peux allèger ...



			
				10kedur a dit:
			
		

> Aussi y'a-t-il un moyen de se procurer pour pas cher un mac suffisament récent pour pouvoir surfer sur internet sans pb ? Et pour quel prix ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux surfer correctement avec tout PowerMac, mais si tu veux bénéficier de moteur Java et plugs récents, il te faut une machine OS X ...


----------



## 10kedur (24 Décembre 2003)

OK donc je peux avec un powermac !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais une machine avec OS X (oucompatible OS X) ca coute dans les combien ? J'imagine très cher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ca me plairait bien d'avoir une machine assez récente histoire de dl des jeux sans pb et de pouvoir les transférer sur mes "antiquités" ) 

Au fait j'ai téléphoné a mon ami il m'a dit qu'il serait heureux de pouvoir se débarrasser de tout ce matos informatique ! Dès que je vais chez lui je vous fait une liste de tout son matos parce que je vois que beaucoup de gens en veulent ici !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Décembre 2003)

10kedur a dit:
			
		

> OK donc je peux avec un powermac !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les premières machines qui le supporte nativement sont les PowerMac G3 Blanc/Bleu et les iMacs. Mais il ne faut pas prendre n'importe quelle gamme et un iMac DV se trouve à 400 euros.

Pourquoi ne passerais-tu pas aux Gones du Mac pour en discuter ?


----------



## cham (3 Janvier 2004)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je confirme que les fichiers systeme pour mac ne doivent pas passer par un PC. Il est impératif, si on doit downloader sur un PC, de transférer tel quel le fichier compressé sur le mac. C'est le mac qui doit faire la décompression.
> 
> ...



Alors, comme j'ai qu'un PC (Win98), un iBook et un Mac Plus pas encore sur le net, il faut que j'achète un lecteur de disquettes USB ?


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (11 Janvier 2004)

> Alors, comme j'ai qu'un PC (Win98), un iBook et un Mac Plus pas encore sur le net, il faut que j'achète un lecteur de disquettes USB ?



Pourquoi ? Tu peux dl avec le PC, transférer le fichier compressé sur disquette, et décompresser sur le mac plus, non ?


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (11 Janvier 2004)

> Pourquoi ? Tu peux dl avec le PC, transférer le fichier compressé sur disquette, et décompresser sur le mac plus, non ?



Ben non, pcq le PC (meme avec MacDrive) ne sait pas fabriquer des disquettes de 800 ko.
800 ko c'est que pour les Macs, les PC avaient des disquettes de 720 ko à l'époque.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (13 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> Cham]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu utilises une extension comme Access PC, tu dois pouvoir lire les disquettes PC 720 ko sur ton Mac ...


----------

